# Weed is Evil



## thanksforbeingalive (Dec 22, 2017)

Hi all, My name is Vitaliy. i am 25 and i am from Uzbekistan, Sure you do not know where it is))). But you can call me Will. Anyway let me tell you my story. it all begins 6 weeks ago when i tried weed for the first time. Me and my friends were outside city. We decided to have some fun at the mointains. I am already blamed myself millions times for using weed. Anyway i ued too much. Two pulls. After two pulls my friend lost his consciousness. I thought that I would also lose consciousness, i was terrified that this can happen to me as well. I had panic attack lasted for 6 hours, my heart rate was 200 , I constantly ran to wash my face in order to not lose consciousness, i was running throught rooms as well in order to stay alive. I thought that I would die if i lose my consciousness. Before that day i had several stress at my job and i always was impressionable person since childhood. After 6 hours I managed to fall asleep, but the panic did not leave me, the next day I again had a panic attack in the evening, and another one after 2 days. In the morning after marijuana, I felt that something was wrong with me, the picture of the world changed, everything became different. The constant anxiety has haunted me all these 6 weeks, but for the last 2 days, everything is fine with me. It;s still me with emotions, interests and feelings. These were the worst days of my life, I did not even believe I could survive it. I thought that I would die, go crazy, that I have an incurable disease, that I will lose my memory, will lose my control and will never be the same. I had horrible nightmares and insomnia. Bad weather and evening without sun scared me a lot. There was a fear of harming myself. I thought I had schizophrenia. Now there are no such thoughts.

2 weeks after the marijuana, I felt a constant panic and great derealization, but emotions were with me, after another 2 weeks slight depersonalization came and the emotions were slightly blunted. Now emotions with me, there is a slight panic, the world returned in the same colors. I can say that I have recovered by 85-90 percent, because I am still worried by existential thoughts. Now about what helped me:

I did not use any medication,

I used the EMDR.

NO DRUGS and ALCOHOL at all!

Also, despite the fact that it was difficult for me, I still worked every day and met and talked with people. Hve

I played computer games and watched films for distraction.

My question to those who have recovered from weed, through what period of time bad thoughts have gone completely and how to defeat them? They strain me a little. I think it is real and is it really happened to me? I never supposed such bad things could happen to me. Is everything still real and its still me or it was a bad dream that i expirienced. Need to overcome this. I am onle getting used to my normal after 6 weeks of being afraid of my thougths. Anyway i did not have it for 24/7. it was like half of the day is bad and half of the day is good. Now most of the day its normal.

I am ready to help everyone who wants, please contact me i can share my expirience.

I am also want to start competion for weed induced recovery, person who recovered faster than others will have a present from me, but anyway life is already a present and fell yourself normal is amazing. We will discuss what present i can give to that person.

Thank you for attention and also thanks for your stories they helped a lot i supposed that i was alone, but from weed it is seems to be usual, will never use that drug again or any drug.


----------



## thanksforbeingalive (Dec 22, 2017)

Today went to the party and got one glass of beer, after it felt myself slightly better, Who can explain why beer helped me?


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

thanksforbeingalive said:


> Today went to the party and got one glass of beer, after it felt myself slightly better, Who can explain why beer helped me?


Because it eased your anxiety...Long term alcohol is really bad for anxiety and DP...Its best avoided altogether...The same goes for ALL illicit drugs...Weed, Ecstasy, LSD, cocaine etc etc etc....Stay away from them all....They are like adding fuel to the DP fire...


----------



## thanksforbeingalive (Dec 22, 2017)

Thank you Eddy, but how manage anxiety without substances? For this moment i am feeling 100 percent recovered. What should i do now?


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

thanksforbeingalive said:


> Thank you Eddy, but how manage anxiety without substances? For this moment i am feeling 100 percent recovered. What should i do now?


Reduce all levels of stress and keep it that way....


----------



## Davidishere (Nov 3, 2017)

thanksforbeingalive said:


> Thank you Eddy, but how manage anxiety without substances? For this moment i am feeling 100 percent recovered. What should i do now?


Alcohol acts on GABA receptors on the brain just as benzodiazepines. it chills you out basically


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Davidishere said:


> Alcohol acts on GABA receptors on the brain just as benzodiazepines. it chills you out basically


Hence its potentially very addictive and dangerous as you can become dependant on it....And just as with benzos tolerance builds quickly and ya end up needing more of it more often....


----------



## thanksforbeingalive (Dec 22, 2017)

I am not fun of benzos and alcholol, i suppose all of us can recover withoud meds, if it was induced by drug we need some time in order to brain repair itself)


----------



## thanksforbeingalive (Dec 22, 2017)

i am 100 percent cured, but why i feel myself tired and depressed now? I thought i should be happy. What to do now?


----------



## Davidishere (Nov 3, 2017)

You should be happy


----------



## thanksforbeingalive (Dec 22, 2017)

This is my last post here. I am completely dp/dr free. There is no secrets for you as mine was induced by weed. So time is simply healing for such type of dp/dr. Anyway i am always ready to help people. You can always PM me.


----------



## thanksforbeingalive (Dec 22, 2017)

Well. Yesterday. I had panick attack. If i can call it that way. It was terror, nightmare, clinical death. I thought i would die. No, i was sure that i will die. Compete hell. It lasted for 10 seconds. Of course my dp/dr vanished simply because, i was sure i will die. Intense of panick attack was so high, if telling you about scale, i'd trather will have 24/7 dp/dr then experience this feeling again. MyOCD completely gone also. I do not know what happened and if i could get of dp/dr by the easiest way, but for me it was the harderst 10 seconds in my life. Of course fear is still with me, but it's only about this panick attack.


----------



## thanksforbeingalive (Dec 22, 2017)

P.S. Panick attack was induced either by coffee or lexapro that i tried to use yesterday.


----------



## thanksforbeingalive (Dec 22, 2017)

Love this boy)))


----------



## nicewon (Aug 10, 2017)

Weed isn't evil lol it's a plant with lots of benefits , I'd say stress and depression and anxiety are evil not a plant that's been used for thousands of years


----------



## thanksforbeingalive (Dec 22, 2017)

For me is was shit)) too much THC on my overdose) anyway for some people its good, definitely not for me) maybe i will try it again, 40 years later)


----------



## thanksforbeingalive (Dec 22, 2017)

Okay, it is time to say goodbye to this forum. in terms of DP i recovered. The method: Do not think about it and it will go away is not working!!! When i had dp i thought about it 24/7. I recovered with lucky chance and passage of time. Do not believe wise ass people who says you just need to ignore it. People can not ignore their ilnesses. Can you ignore pain in your broken arm? Can person with schizo ignore it? All dp fucking manuals is shit. DP can be treated with meds or time can help you as well. Even recovered i am thinking about dp 24/7. Does it make me depersonalized? Not at all, so all dp manuals authors can kiss my ass, it is only time or meds that helped them. AGAIN!!! DO NOT BELIEVE IN IGNORENCE OF DP, it won't work, thanks god luckily i recovered, maybe because i was still social active, still have job, but my anxiety at this time was super high and i am still feel anxious. In terms of dp i did not do a shit, no meds, no meditations, just believe that some day it will go away and it is happened, maybe my dp was not so strong, who knows, but i really felt like hands is not mine, voice is not mine, reflection in a mirror is not mine, felt like i am standing behind my body, blank mind, no short term memory, did not know who i am. Anyway thank you for support from this community and again ignorance of DP is myth, time and meds can help you for sure.


----------



## Stevemc92 (Jul 31, 2016)

Wow a recreational drug is bad for you who would of thought


----------



## thanksforbeingalive (Dec 22, 2017)

Stevemc92 said:


> Wow a recreational drug is bad for you who would of thought


I really thought weed is like a strong cigarett before)))


----------



## lg100000 (May 21, 2016)

Weed is not "evil" and its really honestly annoying, and selfish to call it evil. Weed didn't cause your depersonalization, you were genetically depositioned to have such issues and your body handled smoking weed with depersonalization. Not uncommon, its easy to mistakenly assume weed was the sole cause.

Millions of "normal" people smoke weed daily and have absolutely no issues with DP.


----------



## thanksforbeingalive (Dec 22, 2017)

lg100000 said:


> Weed is not "evil" and its really honestly annoying, and selfish to call it evil. Weed didn't cause your depersonalization, you were genetically depositioned to have such issues and your body handled smoking weed with depersonalization. Not uncommon, its easy to mistakenly assume weed was the sole cause.
> 
> Millions of "normal" people smoke weed daily and have absolutely no issues with DP.


Bullshit, my family and me have not history of any mental illness before this, even a light form of depression. and i am recovered, this means that i am not genetically depositioned to such disorder, otherwise i would have depersonalization for years.


----------

